# Are cardboard boxes safe??



## jimbosimbo43 (Nov 6, 2006)

What i mean by this, is, are they safe to use to make some kind of vivarium furniture for a bearded dragon .... they're obviously hard to clean because if water touches them they will go soggy! 

The are basically brand new Dell boxes .. they cant harbor parasites or harmful bacteria?

Cheers


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

should be fine as long as it's not near to the heat source as could be a fire hazzard, and as long as it can support the beardies wieght when being climbed on


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

why notjust do something out of polystyrene and grout and paint?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I use cardboard boxes in all of my vivariums, however they all have heat mats not a light.


----------

